# [FRAGE] "Abgenutzt"-Effekt über eine Schriftart



## JustBlaze (13. Juni 2004)

Hi DesignerZ,

mache grad ein CD Cover für nen Freund und ich möchte gerne einen "Abgenutzt"-Effekt über einen Text legen. So ähnlich wie bei nem Stempel der net richtig abfärbt etc... oder wie in diesem Beispiel hier:






habs mit vorhandenen Pinseln versucht aber die liefern nie das richtige ergebnis.. entweder zu unscharf oder zu nah beieinander
Hab auch selber ne Werkzeugspitze gemacht aber das war nicht wirklich erfolgreich.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie man solche Werkzeugspitzen nennt ? Suche bei Adobe Exchange bringt nix ohne die richtige Bezeichnung 
Oder einen ganz anderen Weg wie man sowas hinkriegen könnte ?

THX Schonmal


----------



## Consti (13. Juni 2004)

Würde es so versuchen:

Neue Ebene erstellen
Störungsfilter
Dann die Störungen mit Zauberstab markieren
Auf Schrift / Bildebene Wechseln
Entfernen drücken
Auswahl deselktieren
Freuen!


/edit:

Habs versucht und klappt ganz gut! DU musst natürlich die Ebene, auf die der Stärungsfilter angewand wird weiss machen, filter anwenden. Mit Zauberstab und 0 Toleranz alles weisse wegmachen und dann weiter machen, wie oben beschrieben!


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Grunge ist auch ein schönes Stichwort womit sich das auch sehr gut realisieren lassen würde 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## JustBlaze (13. Juni 2004)

ist zu flächig/gleichmäßig mit den Störungen.. aber ich spiel mal bissken damit rum, danke

"grunge" ... gutes Stichwort

sonst noch Vorschläge ?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. Juni 2004)

Such dir Grungewerkzeugpspitzen für dein Photoshop, oder noch besser erstell
sie dir selber und pinsle/radiere drüber :-]


----------



## JustBlaze (13. Juni 2004)

jajaja selber erstellen ... ich weiss doch  
aber leider zu faul jetz für. hab vorhin ne stunde probiert und es ist nix rausgekommen lol


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Oder schau mal da:

http://www.timo2000.de/frameset_de.htm

Da gibts auch recht Gute 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## JustBlaze (14. Juni 2004)

danke nochma an alle die geholfen haben
wens interessiert...so siehts jetz aus:






gute nacht


----------



## Comander_Keen (14. Juni 2004)

Abend,

in letzter Zeit versuche ich solche Arbeiten mit entsprechenden Texturen zu lösen. Als Grundlage könnte dir z.B. verwachener Beton dienen. Anlaufpunkte sind große 3d-Seiten mit kostenlosen Texturarchiven.

_keen!


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JustBlaze _
> *danke nochma an alle die geholfen haben
> wens interessiert...so siehts jetz aus:
> *



Sieht super aus!

Darf ich fragen, für welche Methode du dich letztendlich entschieden hast?


----------

